# ALLERGY ALERT: Illegal Genetically Modified Corn Found In Taco Shells



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

9/17/00ILLEGAL BIOTECH CORN FOUND IN TACO SHELLSWASHINGTON- A form of biotech corn not allowed in food because of concerns it could trigger allergies has been detected in grocery store Taco Bell taco shells, a coalition of biotech critics will report tomorrow (Tuesday 9/18/00).The type of corn, produced by Aventis Corp. and called StarLink was approved by federal authorities in 1998 as an animal feed only. Because the corn has been genetically modified in a way that makes it more difficult to break down in the human gut the agencies have refused to approve it for human use.The possibility that the modified corn made it into food production has federal officials concerned, with several calling the development ï¿½very seriousï¿½ if confirmed by further testing.Officials of the Food and Drug Administration, who called the possible presence of StarLink corn in human food ï¿½unlawfulï¿½ said Sunday that the agency has already started an investigation.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------NOTE ON STARLINK CORN:StarLink is a type of Bt Corn (modified with genetic material from a bacillus to cause it to "make its own insecticide"). Some Bt's have at least undergone some rudimentary evaluation of their propensityu to elicit the most obvious hypersensitivity reactions (Type I allergies) and are allowed into human food...about 40% of corn products and extracts include GM corn. StarLink has, repeat, NOT been evaluated in humans at ALL. As avoidance of all GM foods is recommended for persons (such as IBS victims) known to be reactive to foods and/or additives, or with inflammatory bowel dysfunction, it is particularly recommended these products which contain StarLink as noted in the press release be avoided.------------------------------------------MNL


----------

